# Solved: Yahoo Messenger/LaunchCast IE Script Error



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I've just installed Yahoo Messenger so that I can try to use it's feature of playing my music through it's integrated LaunchCast player.

When I click to launch the music I get the following IE Script error window:
-----------------------------------------------------
Internet Explorer Script Error

An error has occurred in the script on this page.

Line: 36
Char: 1
Error: Object doesn't support this property or method
Code: 0
URL: h ttp://radio.launch.yahoo.com/radio/clientdata/538/player.asp?cid=538&iid=1&p=0&m=0&d=0&ltw=LaunchRadioTarget&fs=un

Do you want to continue running scripts on this page?

(Then there is a button to click 'Yes' and one to click 'No')
-------------------------------------------------------------------

And whether I click Yes or No, nothing happens and the player locks up on 'Connecting to My Station on LaunchCast Radio...'

I know that this probably has something to do with the privacy or security settings in Internet Explorer, since I had disabled a lot of things long ago when I stopped using IE and started using Firefox for everything.

I just don't know what I need to re-enable or what I can do to fix this so that the player will actually play my music.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

*How do I configure Internet Explorer 6.x to work with LAUNCHcast? *

To configure Internet Explorer 6.x, launch/open your browser and follow these steps:

Click on "Tools", which is located on the toolbar. 
Select "Internet Options". 
Click the "Security" tab. 
Click on the "Custom Level" button. 
Configure the categories by following the directions below: 
Active X controls and plug-ins category 
Download signed ActiveX controls - Enable 
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins - Enable 
Script ActiveX controls marked safe for scripting - Enable 
Downloads Category 
File Download - Enable 
Miscellaneous Category 
Software channel permissions - Medium safety 
Scripting Category 
Enable all options under this category 
Select the "Privacy Tab" and set your slider at "Medium". 
Click the "Advanced" tab. 
Locate the "Browsing" category. 
Check the following option: Disable script debugging. 
Uncheck the following options: 
Display a notification about every script error 
Reuse windows for launching shortcuts 
Click "Apply". 
Select the "General" tab. 
Click the "Settings" button (that button is located in the Temporary Internet Files category.) 
Click the option marked "Every visit to the page". 
Click OK. 
Click the "Delete Files" button (that button is located in the Temporary Internet Files category.) 
Click OK to go ahead with the Temporary File deletion (this is clearing your browser's "cache" of stored files). 
Click OK to close the Options window and return to your browser. 
Click the "Refresh" icon on the Tool bar and try your LAUNCHcast station again.


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I did everything in those steps and I'm still getting the same problem.

When I try to listen using Yahoo Messenger, I still get the popup about the script error.

When I try to listen by going to the actual LaunchCast website using IE (and yes, I still have to totally shut down my Cookie Control & Ad Blocking on ZoneAlarm) the window for listening pops up and just hangs on 'Tuning...'

For some reason I have a feeling I have some sort of media player problem, but I have no idea how to figure out what the problem might be.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Are you using WMP? If so, what version? 

Yahoo is particular with their system requirements.


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I do have Windows Media Player 10 installed on the system.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

That should be okay. Are you up to date with Macromedia Flash?


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

What would be the easiest way to determine if I am or not? I'm pretty sure I would be, since this computer is only a little over a year old and I tend to update things often whenever the system tells me about updates.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'd go here and get Flash 8: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure I already had the updated thing from there, but I did it again in either case. Still getting the script error when using the player in Yahoo Messenger for LaunchCast.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Do you have any Norton products installed?


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

I have Norton SystemWorks Premier (without the antivirus) installed, though I havn't used it in awhile and I think I actually have to buy/renew it again for me to use it again. I used to love it's Defrag tool, but havn't used it in awhile. Also have Norton Ghost, but my license for that product has expired as well. (yep, paid for it and almost never used it *sigh*).

But aside from that don't got anything else installed. I use ZoneAlarm Security Suite for my firewall and McAfee Security Center for my antivirus.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Getting pretty stumped. Does it work in Firefox?


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

LaunchCast has never worked in Firefox. It actually has a thing when it's window pops up that states it doesn't work with netscape products.
At one point I was thinking it had something to do with a firewall setting, but even when I totally shut down my ZA, it doesn't work. Hence why I've been quite stumped myself as well.


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry, I don't really use LaunchCast so I'm going by whatever little information I can find. Yahoo's site is very little help.

I'll see if I can find anything else or maybe someone else will jump in this thread with a different suggestion.


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

Well taking a suggestion from someone in another semi-related thread, I went into the Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel (clicking the Show Updates box) so that I could uninstall/rollback my Windows Media Player. I then went to the Microsoft website, downloaded and re-installed WMP 10.

Now everything seems to work again. I'm able to use IE to load and play music from the LaunchCast website if I turn off my cookie and ad blocking controls in my firewall. But I'm also able to now (without the script error I was getting before) play my music using the integrated LaunchCast player in Yahoo Messenger.

So now I'm yet again able to totally toss IE to the wayside to only be used for Windows Updates and I get to listen to my music with a less intrusive player and without having to adjust my firewall settings! Yey!

Thanks for the help, anyway, Cheesy, since it did give me some insight into some other things.

HAK, the very happy music-listening freak


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Glad you got it resolved. 

Have a great night, it's chilly here on LI.


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

Yes, very chilly, and I had to drive through the increasing rainfall on my way home from work. Ick! 

Boy do I miss my beach volleyball.... *sigh*


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Nassau or Suffolk county?


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

Suffolk, baby!! North shore too. So yeah, over the summer I spent 40 minutes each way to get to Jones Beach twice a week for the v-ball league. Though I work right on the Suffolk/Nassau border (ie. Rte 110).


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Ah, nice.  Nassau here - born and raised.


----------



## JudyC (Oct 13, 2005)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.... to HitAnyKey and Cheeseball81!! I Googled my issue (IE Script Error message on Launchcast from my Yahoo Instant Messenger). This forum came up, and la!, so did the solution....

I got into my McAfee Privacy Service, unticked the box for "block ads", and bingo, there it was. I am now listening to music again, and am happyhappyhappy.

Wouldn't you know..... Yahoo emailed me; we'd been going back and forth on this for the past few days.... and today's reply was to check my Privacy Service settings. Well, you folks beat them to the punch.

I'm so overjoyed, I'm babbling!!! 
_MANY THANKS _ to Tech Support Guy Forums, and to you two in particular.

JudyC


----------



## HitAnyKey (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad to be of assistance Judy....and that my posting the solution to my own problem which I originally posted helped out someone else.


----------



## palmer73 (Sep 19, 2006)

assuming your at the end of your tether, and have tried all the obvious things, give this a try.............. go to windows media player>tools>options>network........check multicast,tcp,http,...........uncheck udp,..........then under streaming proxy settings,highlight http, click configure, and check autodetect........ good luck, its worked for others, also if your running zonealarm, in the privacy settings, turn off ad blocking and cookie control, once again ,good luck


----------



## celestep (Oct 21, 2006)

I've got the same problem...keep getting yahoo messenger errors that shuts down messenger, whenever i'm playing my launchcast plus station. 

Have you made any headway?

Celeste


----------



## celestep (Oct 21, 2006)

palmer...that worked!

thank you!!!


----------

